# Looking to lease land for hog hunting with dogs (only a 2 dog crew) 100% broke



## riverbank (Feb 26, 2016)

Dog's are 100% cattle broke and absolutely will not run deer or anything other than hogs. I only run 2 dog's and have gps tracking as well as correction collars that will bring the dog's back on command. Along with that , I have a chip in the device that shows property lines so that we can be sure we're not Trespassing or getting off the correct property. I'm looking to lease land or help someone out.  If you just want some help I would be glad to, and will not go back without permission.  I have cattle and a small farm. Therefore I know how to behave around someone's farm and livestock.  No left open gates etc etc. Its only me and my wife. Not a big group of guys looking to hunt. I can provide references if needed.  If you know of anything please contact me at 706-424-0838 call or text. Thank you.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 13, 2016)

I know this is a long shot, but I'm still looking. If anybody would consider it I'd be willing to meet up and show you that the dogs come back on command ( by beeping there collar) and that we have complete control over the dogs. Willing to travel for a decent spot.


----------

